# Any non DWA vipers?



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Right a little random, are there any snakes which would be commonly known as a type of viper, which aren't on the DWAL?

Just for this question I'm assuming viper is being used as in it's a snake in the family Viperidae.

cheers folks.: victory:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

No.

(message too short...)


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> No.
> 
> (message too short...)


thanks, didn't think so. : victory:

Just for some people I know, some guy from Germany is thinking about bringing across his pet snake, his English isn't amazing. He's saying it's 3ft long and safe, but it's a "viper", like the car "dodge viper". So either he has something like a mock viper...or do any vipers have venom which isn't that bad? 3ft sounds rather small..but I'm not that much of a snake person, just reading random info when I'm interested.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Ask him for pics is all you can do I guess? Could be a lost in translation thing? Ask him if it's a "Giftschlang"?


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> Ask him for pics is all you can do I guess? Could be a lost in translation thing? Ask him if it's a "Giftschlang"?


Yeah it's a friends friend. So I've asked them to see if he can send them a photo, or if they can get the scientific name. 

I'll pass it on to ask the Giftschlang thing. Just googled, is Giftschlang a general term for venomous snake? Or does it relate to vipers specifically? I assume maybe the former?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

joeyboy said:


> Yeah it's a friends friend. So I've asked them to see if he can send them a photo, or if they can get the scientific name.
> 
> I'll pass it on to ask the Giftschlang thing. Just googled, is Giftschlang a general term for venomous snake? Or does it relate to vipers specifically? I assume maybe the former?


It's just "venomous snakes" in general 

Let us know if you get pics!


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> It's just "venomous snakes" in general
> 
> Let us know if you get pics!


I'll pass any info on. : victory:

I'm sort of thinking at the moment that it's not a viper and he's gotten confused, maybe thinks we call a certain group of snakes vipers when we don't.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

joeyboy said:


> Right a little random, are there any snakes which would be commonly known as a type of viper, which aren't on the DWAL?
> 
> Just for this question I'm assuming viper is being used as in it's a snake in the family Viperidae.
> 
> cheers folks.: victory:


Could be a macropisthodon rudis....

Sometimes referred to as false vipers. Bit more popular in Europe then here.

Why not just ask him the scientific name?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Did you ever find out what species it was? 

Just being nosey. : victory:


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Dunno why but im thinking of a Viper Boa.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Yep, viper boa comes to mind. Foul nasties.


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

probably a viper boa


----------

